# Sanesloot Presents!



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright, this is my first post. And with my starting of this blog, i'll tell you peoples about a short little story involving myself and some girl (or crack whore) that i used to work with (I didn't only work with her 8===D ).

 So me and my Co-worker are just leaving work, and there is a special place we frequently visit right after we leave work before heading home. The Veteran's Graveyard! So we arrive and we are parked. Its got to be very close to 32 degrees outside. Extremely fucking cold. Now i'm riding in the passenger seat and shes in the driver seat. I turn to her and say, "I wanna pee in your mouth." Right away she doesn't wanna do it or anything. So I keep on asking. Then the asking turns into begging and finally she agrees to it. Now the only reason I originally wanted to pee in her mouth is because the night before I found all this urine porn and that shit made me laugh my ass off. It was amazing to my eyes, and just like that, I was in love.

 Ok so after I had gotten her to agree to my new fetish I began searching for a way I could piss in her mouth while trying to stay in the car. We just couldn't come up with a way to maneuver ourselfs to get into a great position to begin Project Urination (that sounds like a great name for my noval). So we're sitting in complete stillness as we tried recovering from defeat, and it came to me! She and I would go outside, deal with the coldness, and piss all in her mouth and on her face. It was a fucking brilliant idea god damnit. So off we went.

Ok. We're outside. Shes on her knees, and i'm standing before her. I whip my cock out and i'm just trying my hardest to get some fluids moving. But Nothing. I have to pee pretty bad, but its so cold outside I couldn't even squeeze out a drip. I tried and tried and nothing would come out. Talk about being depressed. I was all hiped on peeing on her and nothing. Shut down completely. Like Mother Nature just pitched a perfect game and shoved it up my ass. The sadness can't be expressed in words.

 For the conclusion of my little story. If there is anything you want in this world bad enough, all you really have to do is ask for it over and over until it's yours. Nothing is impossible. The squeeky Wheel gets the greese. So keep that in mind next time you want a blow job from your wife of 10 years, Keep begging until you shoot a fat one down her throat.

 As for me, all we did was go back in her car and she sucked me off. The night wasn't a complete waste. She got her midnight snack and i got my sleep aid all at once 

EDIT: Will Post another AP Story soon.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2010)

you need to close your eyes and imagine it raining on the ocean. the first time you pee on someone is always the hardest. it gets easier.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 6, 2010)

That was almost a beautiful story.  Still kind of a disappointment.  Next time, you just have to relax and imagine you're at Niagara Falls or something.


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2010)

Fucking classic!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sanesloot again.


----------



## urbanski (Jan 6, 2010)

i love all you new guys


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

urbanski said:


> i love all you new guys



I'm glad that's so.. Its pretty easy to get on my shitty side.

And i'm glad you guys enjoyed it. Makes me wanna start writing again <3


 ??


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone had experience with shitting on a girls chest?


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> Anyone had experience with shitting on a girls chest?



I wish!

Welcome dayday!!! Good to have you around.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

awesome experience! It moved me to shed a tear. You have such a gift sane, glad you could share it with us all.

I'm going to e-send you some NeoVar!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 6, 2010)

I told you you'd all grow to love us! 

I must say, sane's got some talent. You should write for Larry Flynt or some shit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I told you you'd all grow to love us!
> 
> I must say, sane's got some talent. You should write for Larry Flynt or some shit!


 
+1 man! I had to pressure him into posting!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2010)

Was there any snow outside? Maybe you should've picked some up and eaten it to make you pee.

GICH!!!

Great story by the way!

You have to post a picture of this whore.

I've always wanted to know what a bitch that would take piss on her face looks like! Thanks!


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Was there any snow outside? Maybe you should've picked some up and eaten it to make you pee.
> 
> GICH!!!
> 
> ...



She was actually a crack whore.. kind of like a mutt almost. She's like 1/8 black. 1/8 Pourto Rican. I think she gave me bumps on my dick or w/e.. dyes her hair red sometimes. black horse hair.. pale white... real skinny, loves giving head.. just a shitty girl whos gotta be the dumbest bitch ever..

And i have a piss story that where the urine actually came out lol... you guys would crown me king after that one.. so i'll save it for later when i need to reclaim my thrown.. I dont feel threatened right now..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Was there any snow outside? Maybe you should've picked some up and eaten it to make you pee.
> 
> GICH!!!
> 
> ...










MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service






Taylor Rain on Piss Mops







http://www.spankwire.com/Melissa-Milano-Piss-Mops/video187992/








http://www.spankwire.com/Delilah-Strong-Piss-Mops/video173892/







http://www.spankwire.com/Harmony-Rose-on-Piss-Mops/video110920/







http://www.spankwire.com/Chiquita-Lopez-Pissmops-2/video132430/


google piss mops.

[RS] PissMops.com XXX collection (including some rare movies)

Most of the pissmops.com movies can be found in this thread.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

So, you into chicks LW?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2010)

read the beginning of gazer's girlies... been there done that it's not gross but does nothing for me. i like men.



myCATpowerlifts said:


> i knew it
> rockgazers is bi!





Little Wing said:


> if you try a mango once...or twice... and just don't have a taste for it never want another one you can't be called a mango eater now can you? you can just say tried it didn't see what the big deal is...   but I do eat bananas.... I love mango btw but we aren't really talkin about mango now are we





Little Wing said:


> three times it was three okay...





Little Wing said:


> okay 4 I think it could have been 4 or 5





Little Wing said:


> but I am not bi I did not feel whatever it was they were feeling. evidently I am quite good at faking an interest in mango




I started that thread when my username was rockgazer69


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

It really nice to be sharing a BB forum with some open-minded women. It really is.

LW, is min0 a chick too? It's kind of hard to tell lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2010)

j-pet said:


> LW, is min0 a chick too? It's kind of hard to tell lol



Um, sometimes


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Um, sometimes



Wait, this Little Wing person is a Female??

LOL, i would have never guessed it.. Shes crazier than me lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

I met this chick online. Pretty ugly, kinda fat, but she had a decent job. As far as I cared, she could have been homeless while flipping burgers at McDonalds. I only wanted one thing 

 So we agreed to meet up at her place. The uglier the girl is, the more trust they have in me for some reason. So were just hanging out in her living room, chillin. She went in her fridge to get a couple beers for us. Then she made some chicken wings and they were fucking slammin. God damn this little date turned out to be a good idea already!

 Ok, the beers were finished, the chicken bones were cleaned, now we were getting a little tired. So we head off to the up stairs and there I find a very comfortable looking King Sized bed. So we sit down on the bed and chat for a little about some shit and then I remembered that we made a bet a while ago and I won myself a back massage from her and I fucking love back massages!

 Alright, so I have my shirt off, and she is straddling me and shes got this baby oil all over me and rubbing me so fucking good.. I couldn't believe how great it felt. BUT, I think when she was working me with that awesome massage, that she made me have to take a HUGE dump! So after she finished with my 20 minute massage, we laid in bed for a little then I asked to use her bathroom. When I got there, it almost felt like the turd was knocking at my back door as if the closer I got to the crapper, the more eager the turd was to leave my butt. So I undid my belt with the quickness and sat down and shit went everywhere. Quirting, squeaking, little farts, loud farts, knock on your door kinda farts, basically everything I had left my ass at that very sitting.

  The best thing about that shit was that it came out kinda fast, so it didn't really seem like I pooped. So when I got back, I was feeling all fresh and about 5lbs lighter and extremely relieved. So i'm laying down and because the crap I just took felt so good, I kept sighing loud enough for her to hear and she had mistaken my sighs for moans and she just reached over and grabbed my cock! So i'm like, "Whoa!" But after she grabs it, shes feeling around, sizing me up and tells me "Your dick isn't small, it's perfect." Now I hear that alot because truthfully, i'm not packing much in the meat department at all, but it does get the job done.

  So she's still holding my junk and asks me, "Do you wanna have sex?" I'm like, "umm, if you want." So she gets her one and only condom that shes probably been saving for a long time or w/e because she is uglier than hell, and hands me this fucking Magnum condom.. Instantly i'm intimidated because I can't even fill half of that thing, and now I know what kind of cock shes used to and i'm starting to have second thoughts, but I stayed strong my brothers, I stayed strong!

  Ok, the condom wrapper is open and i'm rolling it down on my weener, and that Magnum fits on my shaft like a 30inch waist swims in a size 48 pants.... So yea, theres plenty of room in there for two of me basically... So shes on her back and I start to hover over her and i'm taking a good look and then I have the longest pause ever. When I looked at her cunt, I was amazed by how beautiful her pussy was and thought, "How can the ugliest bitch in the world, have the prettiest pussy I've ever seen?" Yea so I was kinda mesmerized by that for a long moment, but then i stuck it in! And I started pumping that bitch like there was no tomorrow! She was loving the cock so much.. Moaning and sweating, holding on to me, but then she tried kissing me.. And I have a thing about kissing ugly chicks.... It never happens! Ever! So I kept my head turned to the side while she wanted to kiss me and wound up kissing my neck or something.... eww, after she did that I felt like I become infected with the ugly virus or something..

  Ok and now this is when i started finding the situation a little odd. I'm normally a minute man and I blow my load just after a little while during sex, but this time Ive already been smashing for 15 mins and then I notice my dick starting to shrivel up. I'm like "Oh god not now" So I pull my cock out and I take the condom off and examine my penis. And to my surprise, my dick went completely numb due to the over sized condom rubbing against my penis the whole time during sex... I was a lost cause and I felt like a turd, but she did state that she got her nut off 3 times.. She asked me if I came and I had told her no, but I was kinda upset, because I wanted to yank off the condom when I was gonna shoot and drop a few lengths of warm rope across her face ya know...

  So she felt bad for me and tried giving me a hand job with some lube. However, I couldn't get hard because I couldn't feel anything. So we went to bed and the next morning we barel even spoke to each other besides the usual good morning and good bye crap. Then that same morning she called and said she wanted to make it up to me by having me come over again, and I agreed to it, but in my mind i was thinking, "This time, there will be blood."


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2010)

That was freaking hilarious!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Reps please


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> okay but... there was a guy I dated that wanted me to pee on him . I tried in the bathtub (he was laying on his back with me squatting over him) and could not do it, there was just some mental block keeping my pee from being on another person... but he kept asking so one night after a bunch of beer I was able to and he got off instantly without my even touching him. He also kept asking me to tie him up so I finally had enough and bought big eyebolts and chained him to my hardwood floor and ordered pizza, I uh _accidentally_ left my cash in the room he was bolted to the floor in... he stopped pushing for things I was hesitant on.



one of my old posts...  i found it by searching bolted to floor lol
it's in an old sexual health forum thread crono posted have you ever peed on someone


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2010)

it got weirder.


----------



## independent (Jan 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> it got weirder.



Do tell. Please.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2010)

well this particular guy was very adventurous. i never had used a strap on and didn't think i was going to like doing it to him. but i said what the hellll... and it was kind of exciting. i never did it to a girl though. another time, i can't really remember how we got to this spot in the relationship, kink whatever but he decided he wanted to eat chocolate pudding out of my ass. i had never heard of scat or anything like that and it wasn't like that because i was very clean but we used a little douche thing to squirt about 2 cups of it up there and he enjoyed licking me clean. i don't consider myself a dom but i'll play slave games as long as i'm not the slave.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

We have our 1st ATM story! Hurrah!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2010)

j-pet said:


> We have our 1st ATM story! Hurrah!




well was his mouth glued to my ass so i'm not sure it's the same. i hate that there's so much atm in porn it's cliche now.  it ruins porn when the guy stops anal every 20 strokes to do atm. gets old fast. like movies with a gaping asshole every 5 minutes. yeaaaaaa screwing a cavity you could fit your head in that must feel good. not. butttt, if i'm with a guy n we're doing anal i'm damn sure clean enough so if i'm caught up in the moment it could happen switching from anal to 69 or something.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> well was his mouth glued to my ass so i'm not sure it's the same. i hate that there's so much atm in porn it's cliche now. it ruins porn when the guy stops anal every 20 strokes to do atm. gets old fast. like movies with a gaping asshole every 5 minutes. yeaaaaaa screwing a cavity you could fit your head in that must feel good. not. butttt, if i'm with a guy n we're doing anal i'm damn sure clean enough so if i'm caught up in the moment it could happen switching from anal to 69 or something.


 
werd. I am so over shit eating and dog fucking. Can someone please tell those Germans we've all moved on?


----------



## urbanski (Jan 9, 2010)

yes LW is awesome and yes min0 is a "something", likely hermaphrodite or maybe an X0 Turner Syndrome. or something.


----------



## independent (Jan 9, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> well this particular guy was very adventurous. i never had used a strap on and didn't think i was going to like doing it to him. but i said what the hellll... and it was kind of exciting. i never did it to a girl though. another time, i can't really remember how we got to this spot in the relationship, kink whatever but he decided he wanted to eat chocolate pudding out of my ass. i had never heard of scat or anything like that and it wasn't like that because i was very clean but we used a little douche thing to squirt about 2 cups of it up there and he enjoyed licking me clean. i don't consider myself a dom but i'll play slave games as long as i'm not the slave.



Yea thats weird. No pudding for me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2010)

i never was with this person but i met a guy once who wanted to stand in dumpsters and have women throw garbage at him or have one take him to a place with a public toilet and take all his clothes and leave him there. it's pretty strange what some people can get a sexual thrill out of. a couple guys  have told me they slept with girls that wanted to be choked during sex. some men want to taste your pee... people are strange. german porn didn't just happen on a whim.

the guy that liked all the strange things like being peed on, femdom stuff, we didn't last too long. it was fun for a bit but sex is pretty good not that far over the line too.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2010)

I think in all fairness, you should be my next AP story lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2010)

This AP story is one that caught me off guard, but I always welcome any kind of happy ending.

I work the grave shift 11pm to 7am. And It was just before I decided to take a nap prior to my shift when my phone rang. To my surprise, the person calling was an ex-girlfriend of mine. So I answered it and she asked what I was doing. I told her that I was about to sleep and she asked if it were ok if she came over to visit before I went in to work. I said, "Ok" and she would be at my place around 7:45pm.

So i'm sleeping and when she arrived, she called again so I could let her in. After I allow her into my home, I head right back into the bed and she comes in to cuddle with me. And we're snuggling for a moment or two when she reaches into my pants and and rests her hand right next to my Twig and Berries. I got real excited very quickly to say the least. I told her "If you grab my dick, i'm gonna fucking pound you into tomorrow." She replied with, "Can't. I'm on my period." WTF? That's just want I needed - blue balls going into an 8 hour shift... Perfect way to start my evening.

So 8:30 comes around, which is when i begin getting ready for work. I get up after my alarm went off and headed into the bathroom to get my shower. Then after I was finished, I went back into the room and she was sill laying there in my bed on her belly - face down. I was only wearing my underwear when I reentered the room and I noticed that a little skin was showing on her lower back, between her shirt and her jean pants. I went straight over and started kissing right above her ass for a few seconds, then I stopped and said, "You're scared." She told me that I was the one who wasn't ready. So I start kissing on her ass a little more and started heading down towards her hole. Again I stopped and then she told me to take off my underwear.

Now I was a little confused because just a little while ago she told me that she couldn't fuck due to her menstrual cycle. So I asked why she wanted me to get naked and she said, "Just get naked." So I got pretty excited about the thought of screwing her. All the talking ended and I got up and headed towards the closet to grab a towel. There ain't no way i'm getting red stains on my sheets.... I mean, what would the other fat chicks have to say if they came over and seen a big puddle in the middle of my bed? can't be having that... oh no sir.

So i'm ready to apply the towel to the bed and she tells me to lose the towel and again i'm confused. So I gave her a puzzled look, and she kindly hinted towards what I thought was impossible to achieve with her............. ANAL! So I got fully naked in 2 seconds. I rip her pants and thong off of her, and I get in position behind her while she was still lying down on the bed but arched her ass up a little so entry was possible, and I hocked up a huge wad of spit and plastered her ass with slime. Then came time for Operation: Point Break!

I take my man meat and line it up with her Hershey Highway and press it up against the back door and start just a little thrusting motion to get it loosened up. And she is just going crazy. Moaning loud as hell, grabbing my sheets and pillows and almost tearing them apart, but she wasn't in pain! or at least i didn't think so. So then I slip the head in and with every time I push forward, I get just a little deeper into Penis Haven. So after about a minute or two, i'm pretty much inside her bum, beating it up inside. And god damnit, allow me to tell you something, it was nice! Her arse hole hasn't been touched in a long time and that fucker was tight as hell!

So after a few minutes she wanted me to cum and I did. Shot a handful of white gold in her ass and pulled out my cock with the quickness. So the towel that I disguarded at first was very much in demand. I handed it to her to she could wipe herself down. And about 4 minutes later, she was out the door. Almost like a professional escort girl or something. Its hard to get it much easier than that.

After she pulled out of the driveway I looked at the time and noticed I was pretty late for work and had to hurry and get ready. Now i'm about half way to work when I noticed something odd. I had forgotten to wash my dick after arse fucking her and now I smelled like her rectum. Oh well, a small price to pay for such a surprising/awarding evening


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice!!!

Next time just have her clean your cock with her mouth! 

GICH!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2010)

next time reach under her and rub her clit while you're fucking her ass. you'll get more anal as a result.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> next time reach under her and rub her clit while you're fucking her ass. you'll get more anal as a result.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> next time reach under her and rub her clit while you're fucking her ass. you'll get more anal as a result.


 
+1! Rub her clit regardless - it's a great doggie-style trick! 

Oh, and Little Wing . .


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> next time reach under her and rub her clit while you're fucking her ass. you'll get more anal as a result.





Ponyshow said:


>





j-pet said:


> +1! Rub her clit regardless - it's a great doggie-style trick!
> 
> Oh, and Little Wing . .



Finger painting anyone?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Finger painting anyone?



tell her to wear a tampon and either remove the string or tuck it up inside. doesn't have to be messy or unsightly. use a lot of lube, do the initial penetration very slowly, make sure she knows how much it excites you and gets her pleasure too and anal won't be limited to that time. a lot of women love it.

you need to be really slow entering to get her relaxed n loosened up then you should be able to pound her pretty good. the key to a woman liking anal is the first few minutes being gentle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> the key to a woman liking anal is the first few minutes being gentle.


 
 . . . or not be hung like a rogue elephant


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2010)

that would help too.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

wow, i need to check this thread more often after i post..

Ok, i'll try rubbing the clit next time i pound some anal.. I made my g/f cum last time i beat it up via back-door

and i'm hung like a hamster, not an elephant


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

amazing story sane sloot


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2010)

Sanesloot**


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2010)

Amazing story slootsane.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks to this thread i took another layer of skin off.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

*Black Gold*

Here we go. There is this girl, and we've been texting each other for some time now. Maybe about a month, mostly about sexual stuff. So she springs up with the idea to go to the theater and see some movie, and afterwards, we were to Get Busy. 

So she drove an hour to get to my place, then we took my car to the movie theater, but we made a pit stop for some snacks first. We arrived at the theater, watched the movie, then headed back to my place. The whole ride there and back we listened to my favorite band Tool. So we got back, and now we're in my room talking about the movie and just chillin out watching the TV for about an hour. It's starting to get late so I try to get things in motion by asking, "Hey can you massage my lower back. I injured it from lifting and it's never been the same." She agreed to it and started rubbing away. God damn it felt good. She rubbed it for about 15 minutes. Then she gave me a forearm massage, then she massaged the head on my shoulders, then my hands.. I was sooo relaxed after all of that. But we were still missing the AP action. So I sat back down and she asked if I could massage her neck for 5 minutes. So I'm rubbin on her neck and massaging it nicely, firmly. And I start getting a chubby because of all the shit that started going through my head; I was mustering up all the things I was about to say.

Like a flash bang grenade in the midst of night I asked, "So when do I get to put my finger in your asshole?" simultaneously we shared a chuckle (her voice much deeper than mine because she is a beach whale). She replied, "OMG! I don't know, but I guess I have to keep my promise. So whenever you want I guess." "That's what I thought. Now get your ass on my bed and take your pants down.""I don't wanna take my pants off. Can't you just slide your hand down there?""Umm alright, but can you at least undo them so I can fit my hand down there?"

So she undoes the buttons on her jeans and lays on my bed face first. So she left it all up to me. Well, I didn't give a fuck how self conscious she was about what she looked like. I grabbed onto those jeans and pulled them down so hard that they almost went to her knees lol. And when I peered up to her ass, I was like, "Omg that's freaking disgusting." But there was no way that I was gonna stop now. I had to go all the way! She had a big fat pale white ass. Pimples all over it both cheeks. My dick was shrinking at a rapid pace so I just had to get it over with. Maybe a little fun first 

I put one hand on each butt cheek and said, "Lets make your ass talk. 'I'm scared to get a finger up my ass, But I'm sure I'm gonna love every bit of it.' " Now that was pretty funny when I made her ass talk, but I noticed one major problem already.... When I parted her cheeks, I saw this HUGE dingle berry coming out of her asshole... BLEHHH! It was sooo big and nasty.. It's just hard to even picture now as I wrist this AP story. God damn it! Anyhow, I flicked it somewhere on my floor and kicked it to the side.. I can see it now, laying right next to my bed.. I gotta take a picture of it and show you how big it actually is... freaking terrible.

After dealing with that mini episode, I stuck my finger in her ass. It was pretty dry in there, but not too bad. Then i hocked up some spit and dropped a little natural lube right on her ass crack and swished my finger around. Then I reentered the butt and noticed her hole was much looser than other asses that I've probed in my day. I found that to be pretty odd for some reason. A big question mark was hanging over my head, but I kept working it in anyway. Then I rammed my finger all the way up in there and ran into something. I'll just say it was definitely making my night worse.

It was a HUGE fucking Log in her ass... omg... First an insanely large dingle berry, now a god damn solid piece of rope in her ass.. I sure hope the night gets better soon.. I needed an uplift badly. Anyway, shortly after bumping into that massive turd, I pulled out and was definitely done finger banging her ass. I got up and said, "Wanna smell it?" LOL She politely declined, and I went off to the bathroom and washed it off thoroughly.

I return to the room and she's just laying on my bed, with her pants up (thank god). She starts talking about how her tits are so easy to pull out of her shirt and I jumped right on that one, "Pull your tits out." She did, then I went straight to work. I leaned over her and began rubbin one nipple and sucking the other. Then switched boobs and asked if she thought it felt good. "Oh it feels pretty good. Actually it's making me wet. Actually I'm really wet right now." LOL I had no plans on touching that vagina, so she was all alone on that one. 

I finished sucking on those titties (and they were nice tits) and we stood up. She threw me down on the bed and said, "Now it's your turn." I'm like, "Oh Yea. I hope you're hungry." She told me a couple days ago that she'll suck the sack if I shave it. Guess what? Those mother fuckers were balder than hell. I love a good licking on my sack. Nothing can compare. A nut job knows no equal. Anyhow, she threw me down. I undid my jeans. She was pretty aggressive about it and pulled my pants down below my knees. Then she jumped on that cock and started blowing right away. She was going to work. I like comparing how fat girls suck dick and how they eat at an All You Can Eat Buffet. Just a funny thought. She gave me some good shaft work, head was kinda bland, but the ball TLC she gave was pretty nice. I even let out half a moan.

about 5 minutes later I shot a fat load in her mouth.. She didn't get all of it and a few dribbles got on the bed... So of course I complained about that... I don't care if she just blew me because now I gotta wash those sheets... 
Oh yea, the Movie was good.


Please rate my AP story on a scale of 1 to 10


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!

BEST STORY EVER!

AND PRETTY NASTY TOO!


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wheres My Fucking Rating!?!?!?!?????


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Wheres My Fucking Rating!?!?!?!?????


 
I can't give you any because the rating system is gay here. I have to spread more around first.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

I said use a Scale on 1 to 10 you fucktard!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I said use a Scale on 1 to 10 you fucktard!


 
A 9. A 10 would've been if you described her ugly vag and/or pounded it.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

lol good enough


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2010)

I would give you a 7 if it was true.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

Id give you an 8 if you provided either pictures or footage


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 12, 2010)

8.75


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Id give you an 8 if you provided either pictures or footage


 
Ugh, you really want to see pics of that pimple covered ass and of the softball sized dingleberry?!


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

lol, i did take a picture of the Dingleberry, but i finally deleted it


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol, i did take a picture of the Dingleberry, but i finally deleted it


 
Is it still on your bedroom floor? 

What's it smell like?


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

lol, i didn't smell it.. and it was pretty big.. Never seen anything quite like it before.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

As much as I'm going to regret this... you have to post it up now if you still have it. I'm curious. 

If I vomit, I vomit.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think i deleted it.. but if i happen to find it i'll post it right away.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Ugh, you really want to see pics of that pimple covered ass and of the softball sized dingleberry?!



Well he did offer to provide a picture of it


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

If she had such a large dingleberry, she must have had a hairy ass? Cab you get dingleberrys on a hairless ass?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> If she had such a large dingleberry, she must have had a hairy ass? Cab you get dingleberrys on a hairless ass?


 
She probably had a fucking amazon bush down there. 

Or maybe it was toilet paper all bundled up. 

Pussy rice is the term for when you have little pieces of Charmin in the vag.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

Theres no way id go down on a girl that doesnt at least trim downstairs


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Theres no way id go down on a girl that doesnt at least trim downstairs


 
I don't mind a hairy beaver once in a while.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds like you like to nibble old man juice crust from hairy jungles.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

4/10 sane . .  you would have got more points if she was a Lay-Dem


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

There was this one night. A gal friend of mine wanted to come over and chill with me and my boys. Well she came over and brought a friend... Her friend was as tall as me and three times as blubbed... Hideous at best she was.

So we venture into my basement where the Bar was and Keg, Liquor was flowing, shots, beers, stupid card games. Asshole was what we played. Anyhow, when flirty smuts start drinking they like to flash their tits and what not.. Then my Skinny Friend """TIM""" asks the huge fat girl to lick his penis lol  without Delay she bent down, pulled his dick out and gave it a huge Saint Benard Kiss.. His dick was extremely skinny btw lol

Anyhow, I wound up sneaking a pic of that fat girls tits, i dont have it anymore though. But they were fucking awful looking.. so many stretch marks and what not. So the girl that wanted to chill with me was pretty fat, not huge or anything, just kinda chubby. She had a Kid. Huge tits. and a freaky side 

So we all start getting tired, Tim leaves for home, and my other buddy Rupert comes upstairs with the HUGE girl into another room. And i went into my room with my Semi fat chick. We started making out and she asks me if i wanted to have sex.. I'm like "yea, myzzle" so I made her wrap my dick up, then she gets on top and is a terrible ride. So i flip the bitch and pound it out for about 20 seconds then i shoot off.. 

Yes, i am a minute man.. But i didn't care about her needs lol

Anyhow, we just laid in bed after I finished, and about 5 mins go by and i hear a knock at my door. Its the fucking other Huge fat chick. i tell her to come in and she says, "He left"

"He left? wtf r u talking about?"

"He got up, left the room, and went home in his jeep" After she said that I just lost it and LMFAO 

Anyhow the next day I asked Rupert what happened in that room. these were his exact words.

"We sat down on the bed, she started sucking my dick. Then she said something about having sex and started getting undressed.. She took her pants down, and this huge Flapper came out of no where and literally stooped down over her entire cunt.. I told her I had to use the bathroom real quick, and fucking jetted out that bitch. Left the Xbox there and everything. I didn't give a fuck!"


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

flapper

AKA "gunt"


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> flapper
> 
> AKA "gunt"



"Font Butt"


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Was It BestFriendTim?



Well, it was Tim. the only Tim I know. The Skinny guy who posed next to the Skeleton


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2010)

what's a flapper?


----------



## weldingman (Feb 19, 2010)

I would stick my nose in littlewings diulated asshole.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

YouTube - Good Luck Chuck haha so funny


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG!  There's no telling what horrors that poor kid had to endure in sane's basement.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

I bet his basement smells like stale pork rinds.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

lol that fat girl was HUGE!

And I love Pork Rinds. They are soo good! Also very high in protein and fat.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 20, 2010)

You'd fuck that beast right Sane? For free.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Fuck no... she was hideous

I'd rather Tag you before I got within 10 feet of that Mammoth!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2016)

Hehe


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2016)

Saney & Little Wing .....   funny people , LW used to write stories about romantic encounters , she has some talent for sure..


----------



## Watson (Aug 10, 2016)

Little Wing said:


> you need to close your eyes and imagine it raining on the ocean. the first time you pee on someone is always the hardest. it gets easier.



^ what happened to this old mouldy cheese bag? every pic she posted I got a raging softon....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2016)

Saney said:


> I met this chick online. Pretty ugly, kinda fat, but she had a decent job. As far as I cared, she could have been homeless while flipping burgers at McDonalds. I only wanted one thing
> 
> So we agreed to meet up at her place. The uglier the girl is, the more trust they have in me for some reason. So were just hanging out in her living room, chillin. She went in her fridge to get a couple beers for us. Then she made some chicken wings and they were fucking slammin. God damn this little date turned out to be a good idea already!
> 
> ...



Bump


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2016)

Saney said:


> Fuck no... she was hideous
> 
> I'd rather Tag you before I got within 10 feet of that Mammoth!


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

Holy shit is sandy alive?


Prob not


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Holy shit is sandy alive?
> 
> 
> Prob not



https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007856145093&fref=ts


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

Prince said:


> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007856145093&fref=ts



Seems he IS alive..


----------

